# Books



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

Where can I buy books - for a reasonable price - that I would find back in the uk book charts????


----------



## jessil (Jun 21, 2009)

claredoc said:


> Where can I buy books - for a reasonable price - that I would find back in the uk book charts????


BOARDERS... you can find the stores in all the malls....


----------



## OldFarmer (Jan 15, 2011)

I find paperbacks seem to cost a little bit more than they would at B&N or such back home, but at the same time, they're not prohibitively expensive. I have bought books so far at Magrudy's in Jumeira (close to home), Virgin (Mercato) and Book World by Kinokuniya (Dubai Mall). I have not yet had the chance to browse Borders, but isn't Borders going out of business? At least in the US, they are closing up shop. There are other bookstores as well, and they all do decent bestseller displays, if that's what you're looking for.

I've yet to get to House of Prose, which is a used bookseller. Going to set aside some time after Ramadan, when I'm in a better mood for browsing.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Try Bookworld by Kinokuniya on the top floor of Dubai Mall. They have an extensive selection of books. Otherwise, Borders is also an option.

Also keep an eye on the bookshops in the malls as they regularly have special deals on offer where you can pick up certain titles at reduced prices.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Kinokuniya at the Dubai Mall is a brilliant bookstore and prices are actually comparable to a High Street bookstore in the UK. 




claredoc said:


> Where can I buy books - for a reasonable price - that I would find back in the uk book charts????


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

TallyHo said:


> Kinokuniya at the Dubai Mall is a brilliant bookstore and prices are actually comparable to a High Street bookstore in the UK.


Comparable as in"a lot more expensive than?"

I saw a paperback that I wanted for 98aed! Sickening!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

@bigjimbo -- probably was a trade paperback. we can hardly price it for any lesser considering how we have to pay import prices to get these books across to you.

even though I work for booksplus, I would definitely push on for Kinokuniya and house of prose, both excellent sources for books & where I shop myself!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

It was the new Aravind Adiga novel, so whilst new, I don't want to have to sell a kidney for a paperback novel...........


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> It was the new Aravind Adiga novel, so whilst new, I don't want to have to sell a kidney for a paperback novel...........


i totally agree, for whatever reasons including what ipshi mentioned, books are terribly expensive in dubai.


----------



## taeli (Aug 24, 2011)

Is it possible to order books online by amazon ?
Are they able to deliver in Dubai ?


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

There is another second-hand bookstore in Satwa called Book World - on the right hand side of Plant Street if walking down from the petrol station. Their stock is obviously dependent on donations received so no guarantees of new titles but still plenty of choice. If you have the book stamped on the front page you can take it back when you've read it and get 50% of the value back towards new titles.

Failing that, there's a book sale in support of Feline Friends on at Festival City on Friday 2nd September


----------



## OldFarmer (Jan 15, 2011)

katie, where is festival city is the feline friends book sale?

Totally OT, but they came in and did a TNR weekend at our compound my first week here. Trapped, neutered and released a dozen alley cats. Went from a howling frenzy at night to a much more peaceful place. The cats are still here, but they are not fighting or having babies.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

It's being held on the Mezzanine Floor near IKEA from 10am - 10pm. They will accept any book donations for their next book sale too.

Thankfully not too many wailing cats near us, any noise is usually from our neutered tom trying to assert his masculinity despite the obvious drawbacks! I have lost count of the number of times I have had to go and rescue him from potential fights


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

taeli said:


> Is it possible to order books online by amazon ?
> Are they able to deliver in Dubai ?


This is what I do, I have a kindle and I buy all my ebooks from amazon, its cheaper and more convenient, now if you have an ipad, you can download the kindle app and do the same.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

ash_ak said:


> This is what I do, I have a kindle and I buy all my ebooks from amazon, its cheaper and more convenient, now if you have an ipad, you can download the kindle app and do the same.


Agree with this. Kindle is a far cheaper way to buy the latest books than UAE books stores. 

Kinokuniya in Dubai Mall is the best book store I've found but the prices are high.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

You can always open a shop and ship account with Aramex and order from amazon

And as much as Kindle is good, to me it doesnt come close to holding a book, feelings pages, smelling it, and then reading it !


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

What kind of books are you reading! feel it, smell it, read it! Sounds sordid!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Playboy and Penthouse perhaps?


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

ash_ak said:


> This is what I do, I have a kindle and I buy all my ebooks from amazon, its cheaper and more convenient, now if you have an ipad, you can download the kindle app and do the same.


Try also BurJuman sale. I believe it is every Friday and the proceeds go to Cancer. Alternatively Dubizzle is a good source of second hand books. People regularly post lists of books at very cheap prices.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

For those worried about the expense of Kinokuniya, I looked at two books I recently bought from there. Both still had the price tag on the back. Both books were mass paperbacks and cost 39 AED (6.5 GBP). The UK price on both books were 7.99 GBP. 

Kinokuniya doesn't do the 2 for 1 or 3 for 2 specials but it's not always more expensive. It's cheaper than Magrudys or Borders. 

The best bargain is still the Feline Friends booksales.


----------



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

House of Prose is awesome! i absolutely love it and i can/have spent hours on end browsing the aisles.

that being said, when i cant get there, a trip over to the borders does me just fine.

books are pricey, but as a proud nerd, i will never balk to cough up a little extra for a good read.

also, i dont know what the kindle/nook situation is, but does anyone know about downloading ebooks?? its really cheap and easy to do in the US but not sure about how it works in the UAE? i personally love a book in my hands, but the e books are a cheap and easy alternative !


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

beeniesmiles said:


> also, i dont know what the kindle/nook situation is, but does anyone know about downloading ebooks?? its really cheap and easy to do in the US but not sure about how it works in the UAE? i personally love a book in my hands, but the e books are a cheap and easy alternative !


Do a quick search under "Kindle" on this site.

There was a recent thread about it, and I believe that I converted a few people onto the Kindle 

Been using one since gen-1, and will NEVER go back to normal books again. It is a blessing for readers living overseas, IMHO.


----------



## SaffaMan (Apr 25, 2011)

perhaps easier to get a kindle with 3G?..


----------

